# Smeringurus mesaensis



## Malhavoc's (Sep 14, 2004)

I caught a dune scoprion [Smeringurus mesaensis] gave it a hide which it prometly and immediatly burried under [using potting soil moistend to support a borruw but will let it dry out now that he has established one] the entrance isnt sealed and he [most likely male] has dissapeared into its depths but doesnt come out at night to feed? whats the deal? lol hes been in his hole for a few days now should I be worried?


----------



## biznacho (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine stayed burried for over 3 months.  It molted.  I'm told they can stay under for a very long time with no harmful side effects.  You could always try diggin it up, but as long it seems OK I wouldn't

biznacho


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its fine. as I see it occasionly using a flash light shinning it down the burrow. but its wc and rather skinny I jsut dont want it to exhaust itself burrowing  and if it does recluse so much I think I may sell it.. I want something a bit more active
btw I'm keeping it at about 80f most websites I've seen recomend 90. but he seems to have lost none of his speed when I placed him in his now permament home.. lol


----------



## pandinus (Sep 14, 2004)

what color morph is it? solid yellow, or transparent yellow?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 14, 2004)

can you provide pix of both? cuss I have no clue lol. I do know that it is alot lighter then any of them that I've seen. so I would say transparent yellow.. heck sometimes it gives off an almost green look lol.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 14, 2004)

this or this


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 14, 2004)

I think its closer to the second one.. nbot as dark as the first..


----------



## pandinus (Sep 14, 2004)

they almost look like ghosts, they are so transparent


----------



## buthidae46290 (Sep 15, 2004)

The picture that they have on goldenpheonixexotica.com is even more ghost-like. http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/smesa.jpg


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

that pretty much him there 
with a crappy webcam and crappy lighting here is my attempt at photoing him lol. he seems alot darker in the pix then he does to the eye. wierd.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

I also dont think he is full grown.. hes about 1.75-2"max


----------



## buthidae46290 (Sep 15, 2004)

I ordered one off that site recently along with C. vitattus and exilcauda. They havent arrived yet but I hope mine is that coloration.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

you are sooo lucky!!! you caught it? where? i thought they only lived in sand dunes.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

on a mountain  If you want I can go out again and try and find more to sell ya? lol
I've found a total of 3 or 4 species around here.
Actualy I was follwoing a bike path around the mtn and found a choppedu p tree [this is strangly the usual place I find scorpions] you know where the trunk is cut into sections and is flat on either side.. well I found if its laying on a flat side theirs usualy a scorpion underneath so I flipped it [after flipping alot bigger things finding nothing-exhasted sigh lol-] andthere was two of them. I think it was a female and this guy. The female darted I snatched at it with a lid to cover it only to find it not there.. lifted up my boot and noticed the male was undeer neath my foot and tried to make a mad dash before I grabbed him. For the record the ground was very dry dust/sand mix.


----------



## buthidae46290 (Sep 15, 2004)

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> I also dont think he is full grown.. hes about 1.75-2"max


Yeah their supposed to get up to 4 inches.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

Are they always so recluse though? I mean I put this guy in his enclosure burrows and dissapears.. doesnt come up at night or anything lol.. I just dug him up for a photo shoot. put him in a deli cup and for the heck of it put am oth in there [and he actualy ate!!]
I keep him on 4 inch peat with a piece of flat bark partly burried for him to excavate his burrow under, at about 80 f


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

the scorp in that pic is no smeringus, it looks like a vaejovis coahuilae


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

Also this lil one is a fiesty lil son of a <edited> either running faster then I can keep up or stinging like amd repediatly.. I've housed scorps before and hes the only one I've seen that stings so many times and so quickly.. I think if he were to tag me it would be 4 or 5 times before I could pull away lol.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> the scorp in that pic is no smeringus, it looks like a vaejovis coahuilae


Really?
I'm not very good at identification. I go by picture reference and the pictures that best match him were the dune scorps.
His tail seems alot thinner then 'vaejovis coahuilae' I believe thats why I ruled it out in the first place.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

maybe i just saw the pics wrong, but answer these


does it have:
red tipped claws
a somewhat fat tail
a triangle notch on the 5th metasomal segment
a sort of striped tail?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

heres soem more pix as a ID would be great 
An tail isn't very fat at all.. infact looks rather well perportioned to body fram.. not long and spindly looking but not buckly and fat like some pix of other scorps I've seen
yes its claws are red tipped.
I don't see any kind of traingular marking on him. anywhere lol.
yes the tail has faitn striped on the back side of it. approx 4

btw he is alot lighter then what thse pix show. I'm stil ltrying to get the lighting correct to show his true colours.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

does it match these?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

lighter tone of yellow over all more faded black back. and no lil white markings other then that shap and boyd wise its identical.oh and the area around the eyes is as yellow as the legs.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

a diff morph, but sounds like a v. coahuilae to me.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

okay thanks. are they communal? and active? lol


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

try this  .


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

identical but colouring is off. but as you said probably a colour morph. also if its not full grown maybe jsut juvie coloyrations?


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

possible, maybe a vaejovis spiningerus


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

<This one?> 

No red tips on the claws and again coulring is off.. lol.. I wonder if I'll ever be able to get it identified lol. Only luck I've had id'ing a scorp was an andactrus phiadacturs [spelling] I found up in big bear.. now I wonderi f that is what it was.. lol


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

i know you probably already know this, but two things that will help are a better camera and a more relaxed pose


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

A better camera is what I've been wanting for awhile and am waiting for him to chill out so that I can get a good pix.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

maybe v. confusus?


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

or Vaejovis hirsuticauda  ?


----------



## pandinus (Sep 15, 2004)

i think i found it!!!! V. waeringi!
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/v_waeringi2.jpg 
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/v_waeringi.jpg


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 15, 2004)

>>>>>"i think i found it!!!! V. waeringi!
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/v_waeringi2.jpg "<<<<<
That looks exactly like it but the palps a more bublus making me more assured that the one I have is male here is some more pix.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 30, 2014)

Have any for sale


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 20, 2014)

Thread Necro!

 Sorry, I returned back to my home province of Ontario in years past.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 20, 2014)

Malhavoc's said:


> that pretty much him there
> with a crappy webcam and crappy lighting here is my attempt at photoing him lol. he seems alot darker in the pix then he does to the eye. wierd.


 this is not a smeringurus.

  It's actually a paruroctonus sp., looks very close to p. Silvestrii.

  This is v.waeringi:







  Waeringi is very similar to confusus, but has slender 'hands', confusus has short fingers.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 21, 2014)

Update:  I looked at the pics again, and it's DEFINITELY P. silvestrii.  (note the 'spots' on the fifth metasomal segment)


  Here's a good pic of a mature gravid female I have, and the behavior you described fits P silvestrii like 'a velour body-glove'. 


   This species is probably one of the most defensive and skittish scorpions I can think of.  They definitely dont hesitate to sting, and when they do, they flick very hard, repeatedly, and will often run around flailing their tail.  Females are larger and bulkier than males (up to 70mm!), have a much thicker metasoma, a larger, swollen vesicle (venom bulb), and more swollen chelae, and robust fingers.

 Males are more slender and elongate, have more scalloped fingers, a more slender vesicle, and more slender chelae, the mesosomal tergites ('abdominal plates') tend to lack any shininess, as opposed to females, which have shinier tergites:

 Male:






 Female:


----------

